
Ask HN: Native way to tell whether a link has been submitted and discussed before? - exolymph
Sometimes I submit a link and HN jumps me to the page where someone else has submitted it previously. It doesn&#x27;t always happen. Sometimes I submit a link and someone has to come along and manually comment, &quot;This has already been discussed here: [link]&quot;. Short of Googling every time, how do I consistently not re-submit links that were discussed fairly recently?
======
greenyoda
HN only recognizes links as duplicates if the URL is exactly the same as a
previous submission, so stuff like "#..." at the end of the URL will prevent
it from identifying duplicates.

I think the most reliable way of finding out if your article (or a similar
article) was submitted recently is to go to the HN search site
(hn.algolia.com) and search by date for keywords from the title. It's a bit of
a pain to do, but avoiding lots of duplicate stories makes HN nicer for
everyone.

~~~
detaro
This. Keywords are the most reliable way, or important parts of the URL (e.g.
the author in medium/github/github-pages urls) if the title isn't clear.

------
DrScump
Googling?

There's a native search box at the bottom of most HN pages. Pick best keyword,
click Search, click sort type "click Popularity to change to Date sort", and
you're there.

URL matching is hopeless now, as clickbait sites are all appending bogus
fragment identifiers (or using other tricks) now to defeat dupe checking.

